# How to remove/open split rings?



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am a big fan of upgrading hooks on the cheaper lures........I use the split ring pliers to help me with this process, but find they do not help me open up the split rings on lures smaller than say 5cm.....it's come that time where some of my lures could do with an upgrade (I know I should use my wifes emery board t sharpen the hooks, but......) and wanted to know what you guys find handy to get the hooks of the split rings where the pliers are just too big!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a pair of long-nose pliers, working on trebles down to size 14 and matching split rings. Not easy, but gripping the ring in the right place and pulling the treble to the side will open the ring, allowing you to slide the treble into the split. Stop and slide the replacement treble onto the open ring then work both around until the old one falls off and the replacement is fully on.

I use a small diamond sharpener for hooks. Easy to give them a touch up on the water and to remove any rust. Had it for many years and was given to me by a mate so I can't give you any recommendations.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

I find the following works well. Push your thumbnail into the spilt ring (like a wedge - just behind the split ring cut-off) followed closely by the eye of the treble that your either putting on or taking off, then rotate the spilt ring accordingly with either your fingers or long nose pliers.

Hope that helps.

Cheers,

Red Herring

PS To bad if your a compulsive nail bitter


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Ash,
I use a knife but i wouldn't recommend it as i have come close to stabbing myself a few times. But i push the point in an twist to open the ring up.
Cheers Dave


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Last night I was changing some fiddly trebles and came up with a tip that now when I think about it is so blatantly obvious I kick myself - i'm sure many of you already do it.

I use just my fingernail to get the split ring apart and push the treble i'm getting off into the gap. Sit the treble you are removing about 2-3mm from the end of the split ring, so the eye of the treble is holding the split ring as wide apart as it is possible for it to do. Now get the treble you are putting on and slide it on next to the old treble. Push them around together and presto - old treble off and new treble on and you only had to pry that pesky split ring apart once.

Should have occurred to me a long time ago...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

scotty beefs said:


> Last night I was changing some fiddly trebles and came up with a tip that now when I think about it is so blatantly obvious I kick myself - i'm sure many of you already do it.
> 
> I use just my fingernail to get the split ring apart and push the treble i'm getting off into the gap. Sit the treble you are removing about 2-3mm from the end of the split ring, so the eye of the treble is holding the split ring as wide apart as it is possible for it to do. Now get the treble you are putting on and slide it on next to the old treble. Push them around together and presto - old treble off and new treble on and you only had to pry that pesky split ring apart once.
> 
> Should have occurred to me a long time ago...


yeah, its all good until you slip and cop a treble through the thumb..

ouchy :shock:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Red Herring said:


> PS To bad if your a compulsive nail bitter


Yeah I fall into this category, will try the long nose plier trick.........


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> Here's a tip. Put one of those plastic treble guards on the hook. It has a little knob on the end which allows you to effectively hold the hook by the barbs. This means the eye of the hook can be easily pushed between the parts and slipped onto the ring. And no more unpleasant jabs in the finger. :wink:


So you are not just a pretty face occy


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

check out jewellry making places or the like as they will have tiny tools to use however they wont be stainless steel. i bought a pair from ebay that work a treat. Check out a tackle store - Otto's tackle world sells kazax scissors which are braid scissors+split ring opener at the tip. I also remember seeing those split ring openers (as posted by Yaker) there as well.


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Split ring pliers are the way to go, once you have used them you will never go back


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Guy said:


> Split ring pliers are the way to go, once you have used them you will never go back


Not quite the experience I had when I purchased a pair. I found that they were too large to get in and open the split rings that the Jackalls have.(the split rings on the Jackalls are quite small)

They do work better on the lures with larger split rings, although I now carry a small flat tip screwdriver which does the job just as well.

Chris


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have tried the split ring pliers and on small split rings it is near impossible to open them up sometimes and resort to using a thumb nail or have even used the nail cleaner thingy on nail clippers :wink: A pair of small forceps works sometimes and double up to remove trebles from fish too....


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

I recently bought a pair of split ring pliers to change over some hooks, they work on the smallest rings so far no problem. Shoulda invested agest ago.

Dan


----------



## Redfin60 (Nov 30, 2006)

I use a set of electrical side cutters with a flat face not the curved ones. Hold the ring with the join facing up, with the attached trebble sitting between the two ends of the split ring ready to feed through. Carefully open the ring with the side cutters, then push the the crappy trebble through one of the open ends and leave it there with the ring ajar. Once the trebble is in the ring you can push in the new trebble and roll then through together... Works a treat, new trebles within a few seconds, and no missing finger tips.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

scotty beefs said:


> I use just my fingernail to get the split ring apart and push the treble i'm getting off into the gap....


Man having the right tools for the job makes life a bunch easier - bought a pair of split ring pliers on the weekend and am now wondering why i didn't do it ages ago...


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

scotty beefs said:


> scotty beefs said:
> 
> 
> > I use just my fingernail to get the split ring apart and push the treble i'm getting off into the gap....
> ...


Scotty Beefs, can I borrow a set? You said you have a pair, so you won't miss one set while I'm using it.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWecvHp0AABbfgAASUAeCgiAAEAo/7/6gIACIIpp6mnqAyGmmnqDRtTQajIyNSekyHqYhoeU0UAMIQmaI6MFCHCxGowatJFN8Iky/k9smuCTx3r7wNKRq/7oOlsAsmd8qiaE2tjoNlfzwD2RJAhZ0jyhtRxqs74vixiCe+XAaBTJHebsl0WGPrM4/rk4TyzebDsQLgFU2PwUtf4u5IpwoSHOXj06A


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> aleg75 said:
> 
> 
> > open up the split rings on lures smaller than say 5cm
> ...


yeah I have an old pair that I use to get the hooks out of the fish, they were the smallest i could find but they do not split the rings on the very small lures, I have been attepting not to bite my nails, so I should be right soon!


----------

